# Thick Paint to help amateur Drywall Job



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

I did some drywall work in a hallway and let just say it looks ok but not perfect.

I was wondering if there is a thick paint available that I could use to cover my blemishes. :wink: 

It doesn’t look too bad you can see some lined from my taping knife that will smooth out but still a little help would be a good idea.

Thanks!


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

They have texture paint to cover up minor flaws but it may be in your best interest to spend a little more time and get the walls to look better.

How many coats of compound did you apply?

What are the flaws that need to be fixed?


----------



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

The wall was in pretty rough shape lots of glue from wall paper I got off as much as I could and the lower portion was paneled and they used glue to stick it to the wall..

I skimmed coated it to the best of my ability but it’s far from perfect it’s a stair well so it’s a difficult area to work in, I’m not looking for perfection at this point just presentable.

I just bought another house and I am moving out next month and I just rented this unit so I just need it to look presentable for my new tenants.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this wall drywall or plaster and lath?

how large of a wall area is this?


----------



## HiFi (Jul 27, 2007)

DEpends upon the type of wall.what is the type U have.and what is the coulur.bcs darker colour and lighter colour needs to be dealt with diffrently


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Do some extra work on the drywall. you cannot hide bad drywall work with any amount of paint.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jul 1, 2007)

troubleseeker said:


> Do some extra work on the drywall. you cannot hide bad drywall work with any amount of paint.


I agree- no paint is thick enough to hide a bad patch job. That being said, painting everything off-white, will help. The cheaper the paint the better, because the more expensive flats still have a slight sheen due to the quality and resins. The cheap stuff has lots of fillers that actually make it even more flat.

But patching would be best...

Bay area Painting Company


----------

